# how to disabled my compaq laptop keyboard?



## jonathancieslar (Dec 9, 2005)

please tell me how disabled my compaq laptop keyboard, i wanna use a computer keybord with cable, please reply back

kind regards


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

You do not need to disable your laptop keyboard to use an external keyboard.

I don't know of any easy way of disabling it, other than pulling the keyboard and unplugging the ribbon cable. This however may cause some start up problems?

Some models may have a keyboard lock function. May need to check the vendor documentation to see if they have something like this.

JamesO


----------



## jonathancieslar (Dec 9, 2005)

i got 3 broken bottons on my laptop keyboard and i wanna use a cable computer keyboard which is not broken, i need disabled the the laptop keyboard beacuse if i click a laptop botton and the computer keyboard clicks also


----------



## shodens (Dec 9, 2005)

Just connect the external keyboard.. and try to press F10 after restart to go to setup menu.. from there you can disable your laptop's keyboard


----------



## jonathancieslar (Dec 9, 2005)

k i try it now


----------



## jonathancieslar (Dec 9, 2005)

f10 does not work
i got windows xp home edition service pack 2 
its compaq presario 2500


----------



## myquitehead (Jun 24, 2005)

If you read everything going on while your computer starts it should say "press (X) to enter setup," whatever X is is what you should push.


----------



## alwrmc (Dec 29, 2004)

You said.....
i need disabled the the laptop keyboard beacuse if i click a laptop botton and the computer keyboard clicks also
This is not making a lot of sense to me. If you need to use an external keyboard, can you not just plug it in and use it?


----------



## jonathancieslar (Dec 9, 2005)

f2 is to my setup and i mean if i click cap locks on my computer keyboard its clicks my laptop keyboard also y is that


----------



## alwrmc (Dec 29, 2004)

If you are able to use the "computer" keyboard (I'm assuming you mean an external keyboard that you have plugged in to the laptop), why do you still need to use the laptop keyboard? You said it is broken, just use the external keyboard and don't worry about the "clicks".


----------



## jonathancieslar (Dec 9, 2005)

i said only broke 3 laptop keys i did not brake the whole laptop keyboard


----------



## alwrmc (Dec 29, 2004)

1. Do you or do you not want to stop using the laptop keyboard (which has 3 broken keys?)
2. Do you or do you not want to use *ONLY* the external keyboard?
.....or
3. Are you trying to use the external keyboard for the three broken keys and the laptop for all the other keys?

Just use the external keyboard and ignore the broken laptop keys, the clicks etc. You will not need your laptop keyboard if you have a properly installed and working external keyboard.


----------



## jonathancieslar (Dec 9, 2005)

jesus, when i plug my external keyboard to my laptop and i click a botton on the external keyboard my laptop keyboard works also but i want to disable my laptop keyboard and use the external keyboard


----------



## jonathancieslar (Dec 9, 2005)

Topic Closed Please


----------



## mokal (May 26, 2009)

jonathancieslar said:


> please tell me how disabled my compaq laptop keyboard, i wanna use a computer keybord with cable, please reply back
> 
> kind regards


----------



## mokal (May 26, 2009)

please tell me how disabled my compaq laptop keyboard, i wanna use a computer keybord with cable, please reply back

kind regards


----------



## anand789 (Sep 5, 2009)

i want to disable my compaq laptop keyboard


----------



## leemartino1 (Aug 9, 2007)

Why do people chime in on these threads? If you have no answer just don't waste our time! I was looking to do the same thing because my cat walks on my laptop keyboard and I can't seem to keep him off I use an external because I just can't type any kind of speed on a laptop keyboard. And every time I google how to do something I get directed toward threads where Idiots don't offer solutions just their opinions if you are confused about the ? maybe your not the best person to answer i.e. "Do I have a disease?" and your dumb friend chimes in " I don't think so..." seriously you were probably looking for a doctors opinion


----------

